
Sony to Launch Google Glass Competitor Along with an SDK - numo16
http://www.programmableweb.com/news/sony-to-launch-google-glass-competitor-along-sdk/elsewhere-web/2014/12/17
======
golgappi
I wonder how tough it is to compete with Google Glass considering it has
failed to get popular.

